# Good thoughts for Daisy please



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

She's not doing very well today. I noticed yesterday evening she was drooling out of one side of her mouth. She was fine in every other respect but today is different. She's not herself at all, still drooling, pretty much constant.

The only emergency vet in this area is the one who treated us so badly when she got bloat, I am not wanting to take her there unless this truly turns into a life and death situation. I gave her 2 aspirin (650mg) about 1/2 an hour ago, she's resting now. Just have to make it through the night and I'll take her into her regular vet first thing in the morning.

I hate it when she's not well. I always think the worst. It's probably going to be something simple but very, very expensive ... we can handle that.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good thoughts coming to Daisy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Good thoughts heading your way from Maine. Fingers crossed she is just having a bad day. Keep us posted.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Big hugs Jo & Daisy girl!! Hope it's nothing serious. Daisy don't scare your mama!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

hope Daisy feels better soon, we're thinking of you !!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

We are sending healing thoughts and hugs to Daisy. Get well soon.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh sweet Daisy please be well soon. Lots of good thoughts and prayers coming your way and hugs for your mama.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Thinking of you Jo...best wishes & healing thoughts for Miss Daisy.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thinking good thoughts for Daisy!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sending good thoughts for Daisy - drooling from the mouth could possibly be teeth related - when Quinn was a pup he had a small growth behind one of his front teeth - it was benign but it did damage the tooth and he drooled and drooled until the tooth was removed.

Hugs for Daisy now on their way


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Hugs to both of you<3


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good thoughts coming Daisy's way from CT


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I will be thinking of you and Daisy. I hope she improves.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you everyone. I'm going to try to give her some dinner, I think I'll moisten it in case it is a tooth problem. I hope she eats. If she doesn't, I'm going to be a mess.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Fingers crossed for Daisy. Hopefully it is something simple. I once had a Miniature Schnauzer who began drooling uncontrollably, and not acting himself at all. Turned out to be something with his salivary gland that was easily fixed.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending lots of good thoughts for Daisy!
Drooling is often related to an upset stomach. Is she eating/drinking normally?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

She ate her dinner easily. I put some mackeral in it with some of the juice. Then she went outside and rolled in the grass  Needed to see that. Maybe the aspirin is helping? I don't want to give her anymore though, until she sees the vet in the morning.

I love her regular vet. He saved her life once, I trust him. I know when I call at 8am in the morning, they will tell me to bring her right in. I think we're okay to wait this out until then. 

If I feel like I have to give her more aspirin, how long should I wait after the first dose? She's 80lbs, I gave her 650mg at 4pm.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> sending lots of good thoughts for Daisy!
> Drooling is often related to an upset stomach. Is she eating/drinking normally?


She doesn't seem to have her normal appetite but she did eat her dinner with the mackeral. She drank some water too. If it was nausea, wouldn't she be drooling out of both sides of her mouth? It's just been the left side.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Jo... try not to worry...... The first thing that came to my mind was something dental related. If there is something going on dental wise the asa may have helped with pain and any swelling. We are sending lots of Dog  pawsitive thought your way today and tonight!!!!

Health Conditions and Symptoms Topics


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

I keep my fingers cross.

The dose for aspirin for dogs is 5 - 10 mg per pound every 12 hours, so you should wait till 4 am/ early in the morning.

An Im kummin to howld da daisee's paws. Dis is da turple lili.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Be well Daisy. Many hugs and prayers to you!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thinking of you and Daisy!!! Hopefully it's nothing too serious...


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Praying that Daisy is ok...hugs to you Jo


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Sending good thoughts your way for sweet Daisy girl and her mommy.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Sending hugs and prayers. I go over the edge with worry too so I know how you are feeling. Try to get some sleep tonight.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Praying Daisy will be feeling better soon....fingers and paws crossed.:crossfing


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Lots of healthy thoughts coming Daisy's way! (And Enzo sends a big ole lick!)


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Hoping she is better tonight. Hope to hear tomorrow it is something simple. Poor girl.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Good thoughts for you and Daisy. They always seem to get sick when you cant get them to the vet


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers coming for Daisy and you. Hope she has a good night and that you find it a simply fixed issue.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Jo I hope Daisy is feeling better. Healing thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Sending LOTS of good thoughts for Daisy. I hope she feels better by tomorrow!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Fingers crossed and saying prayers for Daisy. I hope it's nothing serious. Hugs to you Jo. I know how much she means to you.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> She's not doing very well today. I noticed yesterday evening she was drooling out of one side of her mouth. She was fine in every other respect but today is different. She's not herself at all, still drooling, pretty much constant.
> 
> The only emergency vet in this area is the one who treated us so badly when she got bloat, I am not wanting to take her there unless this truly turns into a life and death situation. I gave her 2 aspirin (650mg) about 1/2 an hour ago, she's resting now. Just have to make it through the night and I'll take her into her regular vet first thing in the morning.
> 
> I hate it when she's not well. I always think the worst. It's probably going to be something simple but very, very expensive ... we can handle that.


Oh, Jo Ellen. I will be saying prayers that it is nothing serious for your Daisy. Poor girl, I hope whatever it is she gets over quickly.

Donna


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Good thoughts to you and Miss Daisy! I hope it's just a little tooth issue and she'll be better soon.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh Daisy! yoo wunda isecreem bout dis?

Jo, the only time I REALLY worry (well, I worry always but......) is when they dont eat. She ate *and* rolled around on the grass. That is a pretty good sign. I am thinking tooth...

Da Daisy. yer toofiez sore bout dis? eye gibe yoo sum obda mi toona n sheeze


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

You're right, Vic  

Thank you again, everyone. I'll have an update in the morning after I take her to the vet.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh no - I am just seeing this now. I am so sorry to hear Daisy is under the weather. She is in my thoughts and prayers.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Daisy, we LOVE you, we will keep you in our prayers(((HUGS)))


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Good thoughts and prayers for Daisy and mom. Give Daisy a big hug from us


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I will be thinking of you and Daisy overnight and hope the vet can explain away her symptoms


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

oh no, I'm just seeing this now!! Poor Daisy and poor you. Glad to hear she had some mackerel and a roll in the grass...I really hope she's feeling better ASAP and if not, that it's nothing serious. Keeping you and her in my thoughts and sending get well wishes her way!


----------



## GolderLover33 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Happy Wishes!*

I'm so sorry to hear that Daisy's not feeling well. I'm hoping that this video may hope to cheer both you and Daisy up!  

The video is of my 11 Year Golden Retriever Izzy performing to "When You're Happy and You Know it!" Izzy was deathly ill 2 years ago with a huge tumor in her spleen. She was unable to walk and was in terrible pain. Our vet told us that her tumor was probably cancerous. We opted to have her tumor removed and it was not malignant. We now call her the miracle dog. Wishing a speedy recovery to Daisy as well!

When You're Happy & You Know It - Doggie Style


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Jo - did you check inside her lip to see if there is any swelling? Perhaps a bee sting? We had an unusually warm day and I saw a couple of bees outside - big and little.

Glad to hear she ate her dinner - that's a great sign. :wavey:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Bee sting, gosh I hadn't thought of that. We have had bees, many of them. We were outside mowing the lawn yesterday (well, I was mowing, she was sitting on the lawn). I don't feel any swelling though. I'll bring that up at the vet tomorrow.

Wouldn't it be a relief if that's what it is!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Healing thoughts and prayers for Daisy...

Lucy


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Golderlover33, that's a great video  You sure have one heck of a trooper there!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Lots of prayers and good thoughts coming your way. Hope Daisy feels better and it turns out to be nothing.


----------



## opera330 (Nov 14, 2010)

*Daisy and JoEllen*

Will be thinking of you both tonight. You will be in my prayers. Hoping it is something simple and you will feel relieved by lunch time tomorrow!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Keeping our fingers and toes crossed for Daisy.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

How's Miss Daisy doing? I hope it's something as simple as a bee sting!!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Eeeeek JoEllen I am just reading about Daisy. I am sending good thoughts your way.
Dasseeee we gotz sum pisshes fur u. K


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

You bet good thoughts and prayers for your special girl are coming from texas.


----------



## GolderLover33 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you Jo Ellen. Yes, she's a very special golden. 

Hope to hear that Daisy's feeling all better tomorrow!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

How is Daisy this morning? I hope she is ok, update when you can.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*JoEllen*

JoEllen

Praying for you and Daisy!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy did okay through the night and she ate her breakfast this morning. All systems are normal, except she's still drooling. Her left flew was very crusted this morning, it felt hard and swollen to me. I cleaned her up, now just waiting for her vet to open so I can take her in.

Will post again soon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*JoEllen*

JoEllen

So glad Daisy ate this morning and please let us know what the vet says.
Prayers coming!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

You quit scaring your mom Daisy!! Sending good thoughts!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

HOpe all goes well at the vet and this is somthing easily taken care of...Poor Daisy


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Please let us know as soon as you hear something.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope Miss Daisy's problem is easily taken care of.
Good thoughts and prayers coming your way.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thinking of you and Daisy this morning with fingers crossed and many prayers. Hope to hear that it's nothing serious.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

It never occurred to me that I should take kleenex to the vet this morning.

Her vet didn't notice anything out of the ordinary with her mouth tissue or her teeth. He thinks the drooling may be related to a bee sting. He wasn't terribly concerned about that.

He is "very concerned" about a swelling and thickening of her lower jaw, same side. She's scheduled for a radiograph first thing tomorrow morning. She will need to be completely out for that. They should be able to tell with 98% certainty if it is osteosarcoma. If he thinks it is, he will do a pathology procedure where they have to drill into the jaw bone. He said this is a nasty procedure, they need to be very careful because of the tooth roots and potentially weakening her lower jaw.

The vet just called, her bloodwork came back good so the radiograph and possibly the pathology procedure is scheduled for 8am tomorrow.

Now I have to go to work. Ughhhh, don't know how I'm going to do this. I want one more fishing season, just one more. If it's cancer and we can have this summer, all will be good :heartbeat


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Daisy*

JoEllen

Praying that everyone will be fine with Daisy-I know the worry. Will pray very hard!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I so hope and pray it is something that can be taken care of and you know I want you and Daisy to have many more fishing seasons.:smooch:
A fishing dog is extra special.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Jo, sending you hugs from my corner of the world.. It's hard. Will keep Daisy and you in my prayers!!

Don't assume the worst.. Hang in there today


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

It could be nothing. It could be benign. It could be a cyst. 

It could be nothing.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Sending many many prayers, positive thoughts and hugs!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Praying hard that it's nothing. Lots of hugs to you and Daisy!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Sending hugs to you both<3 I hope Daisy is okay.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Praying it is nothing. Poor baby. Osteosarcoma is the worst thing in the world.

Sasha is under anesthesia today to have his three permanent teeth removed.. I hate feeling so powerless. Sending strength and peace to you Jo.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I think I will wait at the vet's office while she's having this done tomorrow. Sometimes I do that, sit and wait, but this time I feel like I need to be there.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry you have to go through this worry and am praying it is nothing serious. Keep us posted.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Keeping you and Daisy in my thoughts. Only positive thoughts, Jo!!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> I think I will wait at the vet's office while she's having this done tomorrow. Sometimes I do that, sit and wait, but this time I feel like I need to be there.


I think that is exactly what you need to do for your peace of mind. I wish I lived close enough to come wait with you.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Hoping and praying that it turns out to be nothing serious.
You'll both be in my thoughts.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

The radiograph is simple, that should be over quickly. If they suspect cancer and need to drill into her lower jaw for a pathology sample, the vet said bleeding is a big concern. It's hard to get the bleeding there under control.

I have to be there this time.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I totally understand why you need to be there. If it was me I would have to be with Asia too. Think positive thoughts and we here will be doing the same. Daisy is such a special girl.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey Jo

Its me :uhoh:

Just sending more love. 

The dogs are going to have their circle...lots and lots and lots of love there going out for you both.

We love ya
Vic and Buddy


----------



## opera330 (Nov 14, 2010)

*Hugs to you and Daisy*

May your fishing seasons be long and many! I will keep you both in my thoughts today and especially tomorrow.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Keeping you and Daisy in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## John_NY (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh Jo Ellen, you and Daisy are in my prayers.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh dear girl, I'm in tears reading this. I'm sending HUGE prayers for a good report. This can't be happening to Daisy.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I just logged in to check on Daisy and you and did not at all expect this news......I am so sorry to hear this. I am believing that it is just a cyst and not cancer and that there are more fishing seasons ahead for the 2 of you. 

I am just at a loss for words and can only imagine how you feel. I will be thinking and praying for you both tomorrow.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh Jo Ellen, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your girl. Hopefully it's nothing and she'll have plenty of fishing days this summer and beyond.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh JoEllen...I am praying that it is nothing bad....sending you and Daisy many prayers and hugs and pets. Also, I would wait in the office too..hang in there xxoo


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I hate this .... I am saying lots of prayers for Daisy. I love so many of the pups here on the forum but Daisy has become so special (maybe because her Mom is so nice) only good thoughts and lots of time for Daisy and JoEllen. Please, please let her be fine let it be something simple. My thoughts are with you two...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

i just felt her lower jaw where the vet said he was very concerned about. there it is, i can feel it. how did i miss this? ???? 

i know i shouldn't think the worst, but i am. i hope i'm very embarrassed tomorrow! god knows i've been embarrassed for things that are nothing before. 

one more summer of fishing. one more, at least. please.


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

Tomorrow while you are waiting at the vets office for good news, know that there are lots of people around the country waiting with you.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> It could be nothing. It could be benign. It could be a cyst.
> 
> It could be nothing.


 
Years ago I had my Great Pyrenees's teeth cleaned, I think he was 9 or 10 at the time, and I got a phone call from the vet, while he was on the table that they found "something" that worried the vet, and he wanted to do a biopsy.

Well the biopsy came back, chronic gingivitus, and Goliath lived until he was 13 years old. 

Hopefully with Daisy it is something benign too. Prayers going your way!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'll be thinking of Daisy as she goes in for her xrays tomorrow.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Sorry I just saw this now! Hoping for the best in Daisy's radiograph tomorrow. In the meantime I am keeping you and her in my thoughts and all of my fingers crossed. I told Molson to do the same.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I really hope all goes well tomorrow :crossfing When I saw your thread my first thought was oh no, it is just getting to be fishin' time! Daisy is the only other dog I know here that gets such a thrill out of fishing like Tucker did, god that boy loved fishing.  Good thoughts and prayers for you and Daisy!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Oh Jo im reading this from a hospital room with my itouch my prayers nd moose nd angels are with you call if you need to. I'll be checking all day love To u Beth moose and angel


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

We are all here with Jo Ellen.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending lots of prayers and good thoughts your way that it is something easily treated.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Jo Ellen, just catching up with all this. Sending good thoughts for Daisy girl and praying for lots more fishing years with her. We will all be sending out good vibes to help you and Daisy through this....hugs.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm praying for it to be nothing Jo. So hoping they do the xray and she is fine and dandy. Continuous prayers here.


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

Jo, we'll be thinking and wishing the best for you and Daisy tomorrow! I know you will keep us posted with her diagnosis.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Thinking of you, Daisy!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Sending all the good thoughts and wishes I can - praying it's nothing serious!


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Lilly and I cross our fingers and paws!!

Heike


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sending hugs and prayers that it turns out to be nothing serious.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Jo Ellen... hoping NOT osteosarcoma right there with you. Remember I went through that with Maxine, hers was upper jaw. 

PLEASE keep us posted, I will think of you tomorrow. I know your feelings right now. Hope you get a better prognosis than I did.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Keeping you both in my heart...just keep telling yourself its nothing...the power of positive thinking is great...its nothing...its nothing.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Jo Ellen I have only just seen this, I am so sorry Daisy is unwell and I missed your post, my thoughts and prayers are with you both, and praying that the Radio graph comes back clear huggs to you both from me and Honey.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Still thinking about you and sweet Daisy.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Jo Ellen,

I have just seen this thread. I am sending all of the prayers and love I can to you and Daisy. I am holding out the highest hope that all will be well tomorrow.

I know how worried you must be feeling right now. Please know that we are all waiting with you tomorrow in our hearts. Hugs to you both!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Gosh Jo, Not at all what I was expecting to find. I will keep repeating, 'it could be nothing' and hope that it is! I will keep the prayers and positive thoughts coming for Daisy.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Lots of prayers for you and Daisy !:smooch:


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Jo Ellen,

Hugs and prayers to you and Daisy for a good outcome tomorrow. Stay strong, and positive. I will be thinking of you and your precious girl and sending good thoughts your way.

Donna


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Jo Ellen,
I hope Daisy is OK. Prayers and good thoughts coming from Tuff and I.
Al


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I really hope that everything comes out okay tomorrow and it's not cancer. I lost my Daisy to cancer and i'm praying that your Daisy will be okay.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

hoping the very best for our Daisy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Daisy*

Praying for Daisy!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I didn't realize it was your Daisy that was sick. I hope that everything turns out okay with the tests and whatnot...hugs to you both!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sending lots of good thoughts for only a good report tomorrow for your sweet Daisy.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Just checking in Jo Ellen

It will be tonight my time when you hear. I will be thinking of you all day.

I hope to come home tonight and see that Daisy has something very simple. I want this to be the biggest false alarm of them all!

Hugs
Vic and Buddy


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Keeping fingers and paws crossed here for Daisy.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Just saw the most recent update, Jo... I will have you in my thoughts tomorrow.. please update us as soon as you can!! Big hugs to Daisy girl


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I'm taking all of you to the vet with me and Daisy tomorrow morning :heartbeat

I googled. Just once, no more I swear. Salivary glands run right along the jaw line. The actual gland is further up, but there's a part of the gland that runs in a thin line out and along the jaw line.

What the vet is talking about is called axial osteosarcoma. It's a much less common type of bone cancer than the kind we find with limbs. It's a very slow growing cancer and I read that by the time it's diagnosed, it's likely already spread. 

I'm going to stop reading now. It could be many other things.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My husband did have a salivary gland get "plugged" and had to have meds, heat packs etc. to take care of it. It did cause swelling on his jaw line.

I hope and pray Daisy has something similiar and absolutely harmless.:crossfing I'll be with you in spirit tomorrow.:smooch:


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

yes, don't read anymore about it. you are right, it could be many other things. i am so sorry there is even a suggestion of this in your Daisy, I will certainly be thinking of you both tomorrow and praying all goes well. 

Donna


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> My husband did have a salivary gland get "plugged" and had to have meds, heat packs etc. to take care of it. It did cause swelling on his jaw line.
> 
> I hope and pray Daisy has something similiar and absolutely harmless.:crossfing I'll be with you in spirit tomorrow.:smooch:


Totally logical and plausible explanation, yes  Except the part of me that says the vet could probably tell the difference between a gland swelling and a bone thickening? 

Maybe not


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Hoping for good things tomorrow and keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Jo Ellen said:


> What the vet is talking about is called axial osteosarcoma. It's a much less common type of bone cancer than the kind we find with limbs. It's a very slow growing cancer and I read that by the time it's diagnosed, it's likely already spread.
> 
> I'm going to stop reading now. It could be many other things.


Forbid this! absolutely _FORBID_ it! What we fear, we draw near. So don't allow this to creep into your thoughts except when you tell the Universe that this is not an acceptable outcome. Scream at the heavens if you must (I would!), but then focus only on the fairly trivial, easily treated things your pup could have and how healthy Daisy will be when this is behind you.

Hugs for you and prayers for Daisy,
Lucy


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am sending a lot of love your way and want you to know my spirit will be sitting right next to you at the vets. Hugs and love to you and Daisy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

JoEllen, I will keep Daisy and you in my prayers tomorrow that there is good news, so you will have many more summers of fishing together. Maybe tonight you can try the warm heat packs on the jaw to see if it might help alittle just in case. Hopefully it will be something easily treated.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger and I will be sitting next to you in the waiting room in spirit, too - that's how strong our thoughts and wishes will be, all through the night and into the day!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

GoldensGirl said:


> Forbid this! absolutely _FORBID_ it! What we fear, we draw near. So don't allow this to creep into your thoughts except when you tell the Universe that this is not an acceptable outcome. Scream at the heavens if you must (I would!), but then focus only on the fairly trivial, easily treated things your pup could have and how healthy Daisy will be when this is behind you.
> 
> Hugs for you and prayers for Daisy,
> Lucy


I agree with this!

Stop reading!


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

We will be also with you and Daisy tomorrow. Big hugs from me and kisses from Lilly.

Heike and Lilly


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh no, just seeing this thread now! Geez ... I want to add my voice to those that hope it is nothing serious.

Like others, too, I will be with you in spirit tomorrow. Please, please, please let lovely Daisy be OK. Like someone else mentioned, I am hoping this is the biggest false alarm of them all.

I hope you're able to sleep tonight. 

Big hugs xx
Kim


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers out to you and Daisy. Try to get some sleep tonight.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> It could be nothing. It could be benign. It could be a cyst.
> 
> It could be nothing.


That's exactly right Jo, even though we all seem to fear the worst every time. Maybe we think it will soften the blow if it comes? My thoughts are with you both. Try to stay positive because it really COULD be nothing. I'm sorry it couldn't stay simple for her, and you. 

I will keep Daisy in my thoughts and prayers and am sending extra really really good thoughts for a successful surgery and a benign cyst! Sending hugs to you both!! {{{{{}}}}}


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

sending prayers and love - call if you need me tomorrow

o da daisy! da max hazz da crunch onna da daisy alla tyme!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I just read this, and I am sick to my stomach over the idea of fishing girl Daisy having something as dreadful as axial osteosarcoma. I have to hope it is arthritis from all the fishing!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm just catching up--Daisy and you are in my thoughts and prayers today. :crossfing


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Thinking about you and Daisy today Jo!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jo*

Thinking of you and Daisy so much today. Praying.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Arthritis from all the fishing


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Good thoughts, only good. We are there with ya, be strong both of you.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Thinking of you both today!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Checking in so see how Daisy is this morning, I will be thinking of you both.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

JoEllen, keeping you and Daisy in my thoughts and prayers all day. We will be with you along with all of your other friends as you go through this procedure with Daisy today. Hugs....


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

ged wel suun daisee frum da alpheee.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Good luck today, and hoping and praying HARD for an alternate diagnosis. Hugs to you and Daisy.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Thinking of you and Daisy today. *hugs*


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I know it's not cancer. Really, I just feel it. Haha, this morning I'm really mad at my favorite vet for even bringing this up. She's not drooling anymore at all, her spirits are good, she's missing her breakfast. 

She's going to be fine.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> I know it's not cancer. Really, I just feel it. Haha, this morning I'm really mad at my favorite vet for even bringing this up. She's not drooling anymore at all, her spirits are good, she's missing her breakfast.
> 
> She's going to be fine.


: It sure sounds like a good morning for both of you.:smooch:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Give Miss Daisy a Huge Hug from us and also Kisses.............


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Praying really really hard for miss Daisy this morning that she is just fine. It's time for her to go fishing.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> I know it's not cancer. Really, I just feel it. Haha, this morning I'm really mad at my favorite vet for even bringing this up. She's not drooling anymore at all, her spirits are good, she's missing her breakfast.
> 
> She's going to be fine.


Love your optimism. 
I bet she's fine too...but at least you'll have the certainty of knowing for sure once the tests are done. 

She'll be treated like the Queen on her birthday once she's back home, I'll bet.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll be thinking about you and Daisy this morning. I'm looking forward to a good update!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

prayers and gentle hugs Jo for you and Daisy!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Wishing you both all the best this morning. Lots of good thoughts and prayers 

Glad she's doing well this morning, Jo!! 

xx


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thinking about you and Daisy this morning.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

No update yet. I dropped her off, receptionist said it would be awhile still. I came back home, going to work for a bit. I asked them to call me when they start prepping her and I'll go back in.

Boy is this vet going to feel terrible for scaring me like this  

It's a tough morning, kind of surreal actually.

Thanks everyone. I'll let you all know the good news as soon as I hear it.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Hoping for good news for you and Daisy!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Darn, I saw you posted and I was hoping for an update. Lots of love being sent to Daisy. She is going to be fine  My boys have paws crossed and send sloppy kisses.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Glad to hear she's doing better! And hoping that the vet has nothing but good news for you today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*JoEllen*

JoEllen

Praying for Daisy and you!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

I did a special meditation for Daisy this afternoon. I hope some positive engery went overseas to her!

Buddy helped.  

Will check back later:crossfing


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending prayers for Daisy!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Only just seen the thread lots of hugs coming from me and my Daisy to you and your Daisy.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Saying prayers for Daisy. Please God let it be nothing.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Hugs to you and Daisy and prayers for good news.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't believe it is only 10:45 am, bc I am fretting about Daisy.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs and prayers going to Daisy and JoEllen.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

It's not cancer !!!!! 

:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun

It's a tooth. They're pulling it out now. She had an infection on both sides of the root, which caused the swelling in her jaw. Her vet said she didn't exhibit any classic symptoms of this type of issue, which is why he immediately thought of cancer. She should be able to come home this evening.

Oh man do I feel beat up. But so relieved!!!


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

HOORAY!! So happy to hear that. Many, MANY fishing seasons left in your future!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joellen*

JOELLEN


I am doing the HAPPY DANCE FOR DAISY AND YOU-Thank God, prayers really do work!!!!:wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey:


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

That is wonderful!!!!! Happy tears!!!!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

So happy for you and Daisy!!


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

That is such good news Jo Ellen. I am so happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

That is terrific news!!! Yeah for Daisy!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm sitting here crying many happy tears, JoEllen. Wonderful, fantastic news!!!!:--big_grin:


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Yay yay yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  arty:

Summer says: Aroooorooooroooooooooooooooooooo!!

Hugs to you Jo, good on you for staying strong. Yay Daisy!! Tell momma to get you a fish pond to celebrate


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Thank goodness! Sometimes prayers do get answered. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Great news!!! Big hugs from Turpal and me


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Great news Jo!!!!!! Hope Daisy is soon home by your side......


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

If I ever have a heart attack, I am blaming Daisy!!!!!!

We just love her so much..we worry you know. 

Oh, celebrate BIG Jo Ellen!!!! I am thinking steak!!!!!!!!

Hug that fluffy bear for me ok?


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah!!!! So happy you got such wonderful news!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Woo hoo! Fabulous news.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Go to bed, Vic :bowl:

I think I'm going to take my crazy self outside and sit in the sun and just bask for awhile. To heck with work. This was one of the scariest things I've ever faced with her. 

It's not her time yet. There are many more fishing adventures in store for her.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank God! I'm so happy for you and Daisy.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Awesome news Jo Ellen!!!!! I snuck out if work to check up on you two 


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

So happy it was a tooth thing, look forward to your fishing adventures this year  Hooray for Daisy!!!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh Happy Day !!!!! I am so thrilled for you and Daisy !!! Wonderful wonderful news. Get that girl home and give her a big hug from me.

Donna


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Fantastic news!! I'm SO glad to hear that it's just a tooth!
Basking in the sun sounds like a very good plan for today. Enjoy yourself. After a scare like that, you deserve it!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Just checking in on you and Daisy, I am just sooo happy for the both of you.

Many more fishing days for the Fisherdog!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm just really not sure how I missed this!!!!

I'm so thankful that we all have so much more time with her. Wow what a scare.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank DAWG! I am so happy for you and Daisy!! What an awful scare but it had a great ending! I request lots of fishing pics this summer!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Fantastic news! That is a big load off your shoulders.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

So very happy to hear the good news Jo Ellen you go sit in the sun and plan on what special dinner to give Daisy when she comes home.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

That is such amazing news!! I have been checking in (admittedly obsessively) all morning!! 

What a relief!!! I am sure that by tomorrow night she might be in the mood for some soft fish for dinner!! I am thinking some nice cod or haddock ...

Let her know we're all delighted. And like others, you know we are all expecting lots of fishing pictures this summer!!

Kim


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, what a huge relief! I couldn't be happier for you!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> It's not cancer !!!!!
> 
> :greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun
> 
> ...


Yeah!!!! Best news today!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

That's great news. So happy for you!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Phew! I know how much relief I felt, can just imagine how good you must feel now. Give Daisy a big hug from me.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yayy!! That is such wonderful news  You must be so relieved


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

jo ellen said:


> it's not cancer !!!!!
> 
> :greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun
> 
> ...


thank you!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

This is such fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hooray! Hooray! Hooray! Give you gorgeous girl a big kiss on the top of her head for me.::smooch:


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Tears of happiness from me! I am so happy that she is ok and your heart can relax. Enjoy your girl!!


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

Gentle kiss on the other side of her mouth! Always a much nicer day when good news is shared.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

First thread I looked at when I signed in just now... YAY!!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I just called the vet to check on her. She's doing fine but still very groggy. The tech said she went to check on her, she raised her head just a little but she wagged her tail.

Made me cry :heartbeat


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> It's not cancer !!!!!
> 
> :greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun
> 
> ...


OH JO ELLEN AND DAISY I AM OVER JOYED!!!!!!

That is such fantastic news. 

arty:


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

That is great news to heararty:arty:arty: - hope that Daisy is soon home with you, A message from Quinn, he says that Daisy can join his club now because he is one tooth missing too and he put me through hell waiting for his test results.

More hugs on their way for Daisy and you


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Nasty old tooth. Jaro says he knew it was nothing too bad.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh I am so happy to read this! What a relief for you. Now bring on fishing season!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

What a relief!! I'm so glad to hear it was just a tooth.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What a relief! I'm so happy for you and Daisy.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Agree with others.....what a relief! Daisy has a summer of fishing ahead


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

Great news! Glad to hear Daisy is going to be okay! I agree, lots of fishing pics this summer!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Absolutely fabulous news, though I'm sorry she had a bad tooth!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I just heard the good news from Joyce and Janine! So I had to come here to tell you that I'm so happy to hear that Daisy is ok!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

WOOHOO!!!!! So glad to read that it is just a bad tooth. Now she can have many many more years of fishing with Mom. Cant wait to see the first fishing pictures. My boys send lots of kisses to her for healing.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Wonderful news!!! So happy for you and Daisy!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

She's home with me now, resting. Leaving little spots of blood wherever she goes, I don't care. I'll clean later. She's pretty sad tonight, but she's here.

They saved the tooth for me LOL. And showed me the x-ray. Such a large tooth, they had to cut it in two to take it out, 2 roots too. She's on pain meds and antibiotics. She's a little nauseated but she's resting well. 

They saved the tooth for me  It's kinda gross. They trimmed her nails, expressed her anal glands. I love this vet.

Oh. And I told them this morning I had $600 up front for this. Spent over $100 yesterday for the exam and bloodwork. They didn't seem too concerned, I told them if it was more I would need to do some creative financing. So when I went to get her and we settled the bill .... we were all laughing...it was $600.32. She asked me if I could afford the 32 cents!!!  Too funny.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I hope the pain meds help her feel better soon. I'm sure you will give her lots of lovin' .....Hugs.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Daisy is home!!!! YIPEE

I am just so happy this has a happy ending. Which tooth was it?


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Wonderful news!! 

Don't forget to put her tooth under her pillow for the tooth fairy.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Augie's Mom said:


> Wonderful news!!
> 
> Don't forget to put her tooth under her pillow for the tooth fairy.


I was thinking the same thing...maybe the tooth fairy will leave 32 cents :.

So happy for you and Daisy ....


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank God !!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad Daisy is home with you and I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am so excited for you and Daisy!!! You have way too many fishing trips ahead for it to be stopped short. I never thought of a tooth issue.....goodness our goldens teach us so much and keep us on our toes.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

It was one of her bottom molars. A very large tooth, they had to cut it into 2 pieces to get it out, and 2 large roots. Not a simple thing. 

The tooth fairy is definitely going to be visiting tonight. Maybe a sardine or two under her pillow? 

32 cents HAHAHAHA. It's good to laugh


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

So glad to hear the news.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Jo....haven't been online much, but just read through your Daisy's entire post. My heart was so sad reading it, and now so HAPPY to read that it was a tooth!! So sorry she had the tooth problem, and isn't feeling to chipper tonight, but she will be better soon, and able to be ready for another season of fishing! Sending hugs to both of you tonight!! I am so thrilled it turned out the way it did!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

:artydude:artydude:artydude: artydude: artydude :artydude: artydude

WHOOPIE happy dance from us and special kisses from Emmy and Gambler
I have been thinking about you and Daisy ALL day!!!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

:artydude :artydude :artydude :artydude :artydude :artydude :artydude

WHOOPIE happy dance from us and special kisses from Emmy and Gambler
I have been thinking about you and Daisy ALL day!!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> It's not cancer !!!!!
> 
> :greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun
> 
> ...


Whew! What a relief! Don't you just wish they could talk? Yeesh!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Jo Ellen said:


> It was one of her bottom molars. A very large tooth, they had to cut it into 2 pieces to get it out, and 2 large roots. Not a simple thing.
> 
> The tooth fairy is definitely going to be visiting tonight. Maybe a sardine or two under her pillow?
> 
> 32 cents HAHAHAHA. It's good to laugh


I'm so very glad to see the news about Daisy!!! 
arty::banana:arty2::jamming::banana:arty:


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so happy that she is home and on her way to all better. Give her hugs from me, Jenny and Sailor.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

It is good to laugh. I am still over the moon for you and Daisy!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

YEAH!!!!!!!!:banana::banana: I hope the pain meds let Daisy have a restful night. Sending :smooch::smooch: for Miss Daisy.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I just saw your post and am so happy everything turned out ok for Daisy.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> 32 cents HAHAHAHA. It's good to laugh


I am so happy for you !! I was terrified it was going to end badly. And yes,
it is good to laugh. 

Donna


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

How is Ms. Daisy this morning? Hope you both had a restful night.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sending hugs and gentle kisses for Daisy. 

So glad that your mum will have a happy Mothers day. 

Hugs to you Jo Ellen.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

She's doing very well  She slept through the night without any trouble, the bleeding has stopped entirely, she ate a full breakfast and a raw egg, took her meds with a bit of peanut butter. She's smacking her lips a bit so I can tell she's still a bit uncomfortable there but that's the only thing I can see that tells me something is a little off. She's not drooling anymore.

I feel a hundred pounds lighter this morning. I don't know how long that tooth problem has been going on, and I feel bad that maybe she was hurting and I didn't realize ... but she's fine now. I've apologized to her about a hundred times already


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Glad to hear she's doing so well.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Jo Ellen said:


> She's doing very well  She slept through the night without any trouble, the bleeding has stopped entirely, she ate a full breakfast and a raw egg, took her meds with a bit of peanut butter. She's smacking her lips a bit so I can tell she's still a bit uncomfortable there but that's the only thing I can see that tells me something is a little off. She's not drooling anymore.
> 
> I feel a hundred pounds lighter this morning. I don't know how long that tooth problem has been going on, and I feel bad that maybe she was hurting and I didn't realize ... but she's fine now. I've apologized to her about a hundred times already


Jo, I am glad Daisy is starting to feel like her self. Don't beat yourself up about how long this might have been going on. You didn't know! You brought her in and did what was right for her and look at the end result....you have a wonderful, beautiful dog back at home! Hugs!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so very glad Daisy is feeling and eating well. I can so easily imagine how wonderful you feel - it makes me happy too.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts to Daisy. I'm sure she will bounch back very quickly now that the tooth has been removed.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Glad she is better. Maybe she didn't tell you earlier because she doesn't like doggy dentists.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so happy she will be back to normal super qucl. Don't feel bad you didn't know about the problem. Golden's are very stoic and my vet once mentioned they have a high pain tolerance. Daisy is such a special girl. There is something about her that makes my heart melt and I've never even met her but wish I could! She is definately your heart dog for sure.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So relieved it wasn't cancer and was a tooth. Poor baby. Sasha just had three teeth pulled with hooked roots. Sasha can't have any toys for a week at least. Hope Daisy doesn't have that requirement! So happy for you!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy to hear Daisy is feeling better today. Hope you both have a better day...


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> I think I'm going to take my crazy self outside and sit in the sun and just bask for awhile. To heck with work. This was one of the scariest things I've ever faced with her.
> 
> It's not her time yet. There are many more fishing adventures in store for her.


YIPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEE!!!!! Wonderful news!!!!! Thank God!!!! I'm SO SO happy for you Jo Ellen!!!! Daisy must feel so much better ;-)
:dblthumb2arty::headbang2:greenboun:heartbeat:yipee:arty2::wiggle::jamming::rockon::appl::artydude:drummer::cavalry::hyper::roflmao::banana::kiss::yes:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I just ran as couple of errands and took Daisy with me. We're driving down the highway, like we do together so often ... I was just smiling away.

I think I'm starting to return to normal a bit myself. Didn't have a tooth removed, but I was in pretty sad shape myself there for awhile. I feel like the air is lighter, I can breathe easier.

Thank you everyone for all your support, and for worrying with me. Means alot!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Glad everything's gotten back to normal. When you're that worried, it almost feels like you're living in a fog/dream-like state doesn't it? Sometimes I wonder how we survive all that stress...soooo happy to hear you and Miss Daisy are doing well. Give her a big smooch from ranger and i! He's going to eat some mackerel tonight in her honour!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

OMG....I can just feel your relief!!!!!!! I can sooooooooooooooooo relate.

Enjoy every second of everyday!!!! YIPEE...Daisy is OK!!!!!

This is for Daisy....


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So how is Daisy this evening?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Jo Ellen said:


> I just ran as couple of errands and took Daisy with me. We're driving down the highway, like we do together so often ... I was just smiling away.
> 
> I think I'm starting to return to normal a bit myself. Didn't have a tooth removed, but I was in pretty sad shape myself there for awhile. I feel like the air is lighter, I can breathe easier.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your support, and for worrying with me. Means alot!


Glad you're getting back to normal, Jo. Having our Golden kids sick does a number on our heads and hearts. It's just wonderful that Daisy is on the mend. You, too!

Lucy


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope the air is still light and bright for you and your special girl. I sure do know how horribly worried we can get.


----------



## JustDaisy (May 6, 2011)

To Daisy from Daisy...so glad that everything is alright!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Daisy*

Sending big hugs and kisses to Daisy from Tucker and Tonka!


----------

